# What a Fine Line We Walk



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I had my dog neutered this week. He's a healthy young dog, but three days later he's got a pretty good infection. No biggie, right? I just ran down to the vet and picked up some antibiotics and he'll be right as rain in a week.

Post SHTF antibiotics are a pretty common discussion, but this hit home and I started thinking about how very quickly it could fall apart. All it takes is a small cut, a minor injury, and both humans and animals could be facing death.

Some antibiotics labeled for fish are apparently identical to the type we humans take, but they have a relatively short shelf life and not everyone is going to have access to them.

The point of all this is that it is a great time to start learning about herbal treatments and strict wound care standards, because you may only have a day or two to proactively fight infection. Oh, and maybe that you shouldn't neuter your dog. 

Some common herbs for treating infection include garlic and echinacea. Both of these are very easy to grow. There are numerous books on herbal treatments and growing medicinal herb gardens that would be a really helpful addition to the prepper library.

And, for a little comic humor, here's Winston moping in his cone of shame.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Ha Ha cone head dog. One of the funniest things ever.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I started a thread on this awhile back.

A Prepper's Herbal


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

A lot of folks worry about how we would survive without all the services we enjoy today.

How did we survive before those services existed? We'll do the same after, once everything balances itself out.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

It was discussed a lot in the past here are two older post 
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/5310-fish-antibiotics.html
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...ve-prepping-plan-beside-first-aid-kits-2.html


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> A lot of folks worry about how we would survive without all the services we enjoy today.
> 
> How did we survive before those services existed? We'll do the same after, once everything balances itself out.


With out our modern medicine and services most on this site would probably have died long ago, in 1820 the life expectancy was only about 35 years in developed nations.
Until penicillin was developed for more soldiers died of sickness then the wars they were in.
http://krusekronicle.typepad.com/kruse_kronicle/images/2008/03/17/le02.gif

This is likely the one area that most preppers will far short.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Garlic, Echinacea, Rose hips, Zinc, pie cherries, Spinach, can all be used to increase the immune system. It is also a good idea to get your immunizations brought up-to-date.
Exercise and meditation also improve your immune system and cardiopulmonary system.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> With out our modern medicine and services most on this site would probably have died long ago, in 1820 the life expectancy was only about 35 years in developed nations.


I didn't mean we'd live until we got dusty, I just meant it wouldn't be our extinction level event.

I also don't believe that preppers will be the only survivors. I think the odds are in favor of preppers making it through the short term, given enough technology in their kits or in rarer cases enough knowledge in their heads (present company included). I think there would also be a good number of regular folk who suddenly found their will to survive and they would make it through the short term as well. Through the mid term we'd lose a lot of people to simple mistakes, otherwise mild injuries and the lack of those services mentioned previously, but in the long term humans will probably still be out and about kicking rocks well into the future.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Good to stock up on herbal seeds too.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Knowing how to properly care for a wound is critical to survival.

Problem with neutered dogs is they sit down right on their wound in the middle of bacterialand....

That and he will soon realize he is missing something....


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

The herb garden is my next big project...one of these years.

The dog is _most displeased_. The receptionist at the vet came up to say hi when I brought him in for the cone yesterday. Know what he said?! GRRRRRR. Couldn't believe my sweet boy. Guess if I had missing balls I'd be a little grouchy too. I wonder if they turn phantom like missing limbs? :'(


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I had my Mom take my dog to the vet for his... adjustment while I was at work. He always hated her after that! :lol:


Used to be able to get anti-biotics at the local tractor supply store. They require a prescription from your vet now.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

That's a great idea! I'll have to find someone to take the other one when it's his turn. Maybe the neighbor I don't get along with...get some double hating going on there.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

One more thought..... infections have only been a recent major problem. Not for the reason you are thinking. Our ancestors did not get nasty infections everytime they cut themselves badly, but now a days it is common. The reason is that we are obsessed with being indoors and taking showers twice aday. We had a natural defense back in the day because we were exposed to it constantly. Not so today. But i dont suggest stopping the showers, lord knows i would run someone out of a room.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

techtony said:


> One more thought..... infections have only been a recent major problem. Not for the reason you are thinking. Our ancestors did not get nasty infections everytime they cut themselves badly, but now a days it is common. The reason is that we are obsessed with being indoors and taking showers twice aday. We had a natural defense back in the day because we were exposed to it constantly. Not so today. But i dont suggest stopping the showers, lord knows i would run someone out of a room.


Besides, if you stop showering, you might be mistaken for a Cheese-Eating-Surrender-Monkey (otherwise known as the French).


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

If rely on herbal remedies to cure infections you will likely die. The good new is that if you have your balls removed you will have the proper medication.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

I refuse to give up showers lol.......or deoderant..... and i refuse to speak in a french accent. I do like me some cheddar cheese though.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

techtony said:


> I refuse to give up showers lol.......or deoderant..... and i refuse to speak in a french accent. I do like me some cheddar cheese though.


Add a decent red and we are good.

OTH, the biggest problem now is not just showers but many use sanitizers. These kill all types of bacteria. By using these sanitizers you don't give your body time to fight off the bad stuff and hence has little resistance to bugs. Add to that our propensity to overuse antibiotics, that helps build antibiotic resistant strains.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Add a decent red and we are good.
> 
> OTH, the biggest problem now is not just showers but many use sanitizers. These kill all types of bacteria. By using these sanitizers you don't give your body time to fight off the bad stuff and hence has little resistance to bugs. Add to that our propensity to overuse antibiotics, that helps build antibiotic resistant strains.


YES! It is deeply concerning. I hate going to the grocery store and seeing moms with those fabric seats that keep their kids from touching the cart or all the folks who use hand sanitizer. I don't allow those things in my house and the kids know not to use them when we're out. Same with antibacterial soap. It's such a short-sighted fix that is going to have major repercussions down the road.

I used to sell at a local farmer's market and while my kids were grubbing it up in the dirt, the booth next door had a one-year old who was sobbing in frustration because his mom made him stay in a playpen for 5 hours so he wouldn't get dirty. These were market gardeners too. How on earth will that kid develop an immune system?!


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

The company I work for has a contract with the school district here. I am the main technician assigned to it. All day everyday I go from school to school fixing broken computers. I am a healthy male who rarely got sick. When I was put in the school board position, I got the flu twice and had several colds. But now, I dont get sick even when I am exposed to snotty nosed coughing, sneezing and wheezing kids. Its because I was around it so long I became immune. 

Oh one other thing.... we keep ASAP silver solution in the bug out bag and in the home kit. Silver is a natural antibiotic and you can buy it without a prescription. It works wonders and in a pinch can really help bring a wound infection under control. It is a bit pricey at 14.95 for a 8 ounce bottle but it keeps for a long time


----------

